# Mecklenburg County



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Has anyone started looking yet around Mecklenburg County? Not sure what type of year this will be considering the weather. Last year was one of my worst years and only found 3 or 4 dozen. Seems no one post on SC site. Also may hunt around Shelby NC this year.


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out this evening to a few of my sure find spots and nothing yet. Could use some more rain and with some additional warm days. I still think we are a week or 2 out but may be earlier than most years.


----------



## shroom (Mar 23, 2017)

Have you ever hunted in Macon County area?


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out last night and found about 1 1/2 dozen or so. Some were actually already dried up. The rain is surely going to help. This is the earliest I have ever found them. Nope, I have never hunted in Macon County.


----------



## wildfoodie (Mar 30, 2017)

right here in Mecklenburg... picked several pounds over the last 6 days... southern edge of ash stands... lots of small ones jumping up


----------

